# Unusual, Rare & Orphan Bikes



## kngtmat (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know if this goes in this section but what are the Unusual, Rare & Orphan Bikes that you know of as in rare orphan bicycle companies or unsusual designed bikes?

Include pics or info you have gathered about those bikes like Tyler along with Romet bicycles which are both made in Poland might have been made at the same factory, they also use the same Pegasus horse design badge too.


My Tyler bike also has it's rear hub made by Romet including the spokes with an uppercase letter R on the ends at the hub itself, the crank & sprocket as well
because I have seen the website for Romet bicycle parts and they look the same as the ones on my Tyler.


Here is my Tyler, look at the sprocket & cranks arms and then look at the link below it for Romet's parts because they are the same.





http://www.romet-walcz.pl/index_eng.php


Frame comparison Tyler then the Romet.
http://lh3.ggpht.com/-qaaOX3PipfU/SRedErRpCXI/AAAAAAAAACs/25AVH2pD35o/DSC04397.JPG

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b7/Romet_Wagant_bicycle_(1).jpg


And here is their badges too.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xKjMaPDYs...6AXUEcV86w/s320/Tyler+bike+headtube+badge.jpg

http://velobase.com/VeloImages/Headbadges/4BE356F5-1EE0-4CB2-86D9-757FE6FD0E8F.jpeg


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's my Tyler....
  Still have the frame/ head badge if someone needs the badge.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 25, 2011)

Heres one that fits into the unusual category, and possibly dangerous too. I'd hate to run into something and slide forward on this bike.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 26, 2011)

OldRider - 

What is that ? What does the headbadge say ?


----------



## OldRider (Sep 26, 2011)

Thats a Sirius cycle according to the headbadge, I'm thinking its European. One of the fellows from RRB owns that bike, thats where I snagged the picture from. Heres another pic of the same bike.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 26, 2011)

The Huffy Aerowind!  Here's a picture-
http://velospace.org/node/34077
The swoopy looking brakes are actually plastic covers over the stock, miserable Huffy steel calipers.  With Huffy's famous build quality there can't be too many left.  I had one 15 or 20 years ago and do not remember any alloy parts on the machine like the one in the picture.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 26, 2011)

Andrew, I'm thinking you're right, not many left. I see alot of road bikes up my way, heck its the only thing vintage I can find in  quantity, but I have never come across an AeroWind. I see quite a few of the Huffy Sportsman 3 and 5 speed bikes though.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 26, 2011)

You probably see so many of the Sportsmen because they were made by Raleigh and only imported by Huffy...


----------



## OldRider (Sep 26, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh that would explain alot then. Thanks for the info Andrew.


----------

